# Confirmed , Reminders are coming to TiVo.



## martin93 (Jan 18, 2012)

> Hi, we will be introducing reminders functionality to TiVo in our next phase code release. Will be able to provide more detail soon.
> 
> Thanks,
> Nick
> ...


 http://community.virginmedia.com/t5...-quot-function-to-Tivo-its/m-p/1049301#M46243


----------



## Mimizuku no Lew (Jan 3, 2011)

Good. I use them a lot during the baseball season to automatically switch over for the start of live games so that I can just get on with other stuff while I'm waiting.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Mimizuku no Lew said:


> Good. I use them a lot during the baseball season to automatically switch over for the start of live games so that I can just get on with other stuff while I'm waiting.


I never understood the arguement that you don't need reminders with three recordable tuners.

I use them on Sky for live football (both sides of the water).

Live is live - but you sometimes need a reminder it is on.


----------



## brightonjohn (Mar 3, 2011)

OzSat said:


> I never understood the arguement that you don't need reminders with three recordable tuners.
> 
> I use them on Sky for live football (both sides of the water).
> 
> Live is live - but you sometimes need a reminder it is on.


Not just that but I want it to switch over for me when I am busy doing something else and have my hands covered in flour, etc.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

So it switches over, but you miss it. You come in 20 mins late. So you have to spend some time (Though not long. Perhaps I should have said an hour!) rewinding the programme. If you'd recorded it you could have sat down and pressed "play".

Don't mis-understand, I'm happy you will have a function you want before long, but and I'm not arguing against watching anything "live". Just the specifically the necessity for a 'reminder' function.


----------



## brightonjohn (Mar 3, 2011)

cwaring said:


> So it switches over, but you miss it. You come in 20 mins late. So you have to spend some time (Though not long. Perhaps I should have said an hour!) rewinding the programme. If you'd recorded it you could have sat down and pressed "play".
> 
> Don't mis-understand, I'm happy you will have a function you want before long, but and I'm not arguing against watching anything "live". Just the specifically the necessity for a 'reminder' function.


I'm not coming in from anywhere - I've just got my hands full and I want it to switch over for me. Since previous boxes did so the fact that this one can't is annoying me and the majority of people who have expressed an opinion. That's democracy for you.


----------

